# New Cat Buyer



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I have a 15.5 Sotar cat, an older elite which is similar to the ST. I did the Grand with 1200#'s gear with no problems. It is my go to boat unless I'm doing skinny water. Photos are on the grand at Lava with 28 gallons of water, day cooler, full kitchen dry box, 36# charcoal, fire pan, 129 Qt. cooler, 4 eco safe toilets, 2 hand wash stations two 4 gallon buckets of non frozen food, 3 gallons of Jack d., 2nd dry box with misc. river gear like (wing, fire blanket etc., and of course all my personal gear. So a cat like a legend would be pretty good all round boat IMO. I have also done hells canyon as a solo boat with a weeks worth of gear with three of us in the boat. It is a pig to row when loaded heavy. A gas to row when loaded light.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

In the Aire line, I think I would go for the Lion, because the tube size is bigger, and it can haul a lot more weight before it becomes piggish to row, compared to the smaller tubes of a Jagurundi.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

I would suggest either a Aire Wave Destroyer or a Sotar Legend at 14'.
Both are higher performance boats for Class IV day trips and can easily handle a passenger for day trips or a weeks worth of gear for a solo boater.

A 15'-16' cat is a lot of boat for the Front Range day trips, especially early and late. I have a 12' (x21") Sotar cat and have both had a passenger and done week long trips, plus I fit in Clear Creek, Gore Creek and Boulder Creek. 

The best day trips in Colorado do not have boat ramps and often involve carrying your boat.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Bighorn rowing his Sotar cat makes hard moves look easy. And, that Sotar can carry a big load as well.


----------



## Treswright3 (May 20, 2013)

Im sure you've done your research but just remember that a Raft can carry more weight/cargo than a cat of the same length and that Cats cannot really manage more than one passenger very easily. Cats are great but a 14'-15' raft is a more versatile boat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Treswright3 said:


> Im sure you've done your research but just remember that a Raft can carry more weight/cargo than a cat of the same length and that Cats cannot really manage more than one passenger very easily. Cats are great but a 14'-15' raft is a more versatile boat.


I agree with you except for one thing. I have done multiple trips for as long as 5 days with 3-4 passengers (plus me) with my 15.5 cat. A little tight but can be done. With that many on board I do stick to class 3 or smaller.


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

I had some NRS Revolution tubes that were 15'x23" and seemed to always drag my frame in the water with a moderate load. Swapped with a friend to some Tributary 16'x24" tubes, (Similar to AIRE Jags), and have never had an issue with weight since.

If long overnights in the future, get tubes at least 24" in diameter. Better to be bigger and maneuverable when heavy and when lightly loaded, still sporty.

Or for more versatility...... Get a raft.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I had my sotar tubes custom made 25" dia.


----------



## RadDad (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the feed back guys. I had heard that Sotar would increase the diameter for you. I imagine that would increase load capacity significantly


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Cat Add On Buoyancy*

I've been known to run my duckie between the cat tubes and that provides a fair bit of lift.....it's also putting the duckie at risk; a Sotar and somewhat pricey. At this years boat shows, I'm looking for a cheap disposable duckie like a sevelor show demo. When the water, ice, booze diminish I can stow it. 
I brought up since sleeping in a duckie makes an excellent bed; way nicer than a beach pad. Plus the bear that wants to eat me is confused since they are not used to seeing what looks like a hot dog in a bun.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Go for the Sotar Legend tubes and get them in the larger diameter. I have a buddy that has a set of 15.5 X 26.5 inch Legends and they are the shit. Carry a shitload of gear and remain amazingly sporty when loaded within reason. Lightly loaded they are super sporty.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

One thing to consider when looking at capacity- increasing the tube diameter DOES increase the capacity, but keep in mind the SHAPE as well. If tube diameter and load are equal, a boat with greater rocker is going to draft deeper than a boat with flatter profile tubes. Just keep that in mind.


----------

